# 4dkh solution and pH reagent ratio



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

What's a good ratio for this in your drop checker?

I'm currently using 1ML 4dkh and 4 drops of pH reagent. Very dark blue color. Thinking I may have went with 2ml/4drops.

Just curious if this was actually too much.

I should say that I am switching from the "commercial" reagents that you get for you drop checkers and using pH test drops instead.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's been a while since I mixed these, but if memory is correct, I used about 2ml of 4dkh with 2-3 drops of pH reagent. I buy mine already mixed from Greenleaf Aquariums now so I don't have to worry about mixing.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

just fill the checker to the correct level with enough 4dkh solution and then add 3-4 drops pH reagent for color to your liking.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i made my own 4dkh solution.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

virgo888 said:


> i made my own 4dkh solution.


Yeah...I make mine as well. Just didn't feel the need to buy yet another reagent when the pH test kit is pretty standard.

I originally had it as 1ml 4dkh and 4 drops. Was too deep a blue I thought. So I emptied it out and went with 2ml 4dkh and 3 drops pH.


----------

